# my pleq died so sad how.....



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

well as we have only been in our house a few months we left our pleqs with my oh family untill we was all sorted to bring them.
well yesterday we was only told that he had diead 2 days ago so we went and got a container to put the other 2 in when we had a look at the tank the thick bitch dident even realise that the heater had smahed in half in the water so god knows how long or poor fish had been swimming round with glass in there tank and that explaines how our other pleq died ...im so sad we had him 5 years now his friend look sad aswell 

now they are safe and sound with us he .never let her look after our animals again as she carnt even look after fishut:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rotten eh.. thats a good age for a pleq.. some people just say it a fish but when you had them a long time is sad to see them die I had a Lepord Danio called Humphry we had him since he was tiny and we lost him last week he was 9 years old.. he died of old age but still had a lump in my throut..


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww! im so sorry.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Rotten eh.. thats a good age for a pleq.. some people just say it a fish but when you had them a long time is sad to see them die I had a Lepord Danio called Humphry we had him since he was tiny and we lost him last week he was 9 years old.. he died of old age but still had a lump in my throut..


his brother whos left looks realy sad i dont know weather to get him a friend or not ? i know even though its a fish it still upset me


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

kelseye said:


> well as we have only been in our house a few months we left our pleqs with my oh family untill we was all sorted to bring them.
> well yesterday we was only told that he had diead 2 days ago so we went and got a container to put the other 2 in when we had a look at the tank the thick bitch dident even realise that the heater had smahed in half in the water so god knows how long or poor fish had been swimming round with glass in there tank and that explaines how our other pleq died ...im so sad we had him 5 years now his friend look sad aswell
> 
> now they are safe and sound with us he .never let her look after our animals again as she carnt even look after fishut:


So sorry to hear about your Pleco..I know how attached you get to them.

Goodness if the heater had smashed in half its a wonder no one was seriously hurt with being electrocuted.
Hope she turned off the power!!

Obviously the heater was not working so there would have been no heat in there for them too.

Lucky the other one survived.


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

aww,sorry to hear your news,weve just lost a fish and kids were heartbroken they really are part of the family


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^ they are, i thought id lost one of my weather loaches the other night and i was starting to cry, but he's ok *sighs*

poor plecs  my old boy is 12! i havnt had him tht long, his previous owner has though, he might even be 14 :O

the other one died though 

they grow massive - ours is probably around the length of a sky tv remote and thicker :shocked:


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh! I am sorry fishyfins we are so sad to know that your beloved and pretty pleq was died.I am so sorry but you don't worry.
Once again sorry.


----------

